# 67 GTO Suspension Torque Sequence Questions



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello All,

I am looking for some help in how to torque down all of the suspension and steering components on my 67 GTO with a 400/400 and AC. 

I have assembled all components and attached them to the frame (including springs), but have not tightened anything down yet as I don't have load on the suspension. I read that the rear end should be loaded before you torque the control arms. Also, I have read that you should torque the ptiman arm to the drag link before tightening the idler arm to the frame, but that is all I know. 

I did roughly adjust the tie rods to the components that were removed, but I do know I will have to align it when done. 

Here are my specific questions.

- What sequence do the components need to be torqued?
- What components can be torqued down without load on them?
- What components must be torqued under load?
- Can those components that must be torqued under load be done with weights and removed later or do they have to be done after the chassis is permanently loaded (i.e. engine, trans, body, etc)? 

Any help would be appreciated. I can post pictures if needed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IMO if the body is off and/or drive-line out of car then it's best to wait to lock everything down.
The car must be on all fours with load to avoid bind and other issues then can arise without doing this under load.
JM2C


----------



## Billybobracing (Nov 24, 2016)

All rubber or neoprene bushings need to be torqued at ride height. Ball joints and tie rods don't really care as long as they're torqued properly. 
HTH
Bill


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. This helps.


----------

